# Blade of the Immortal



## Memos (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone reads it ? I hope I'm not alone in this forum. BotI seems not to be very popular. Post your toughts (favorite arc, char, questions).


----------



## Vaelen (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, I've read it..  I think to volume 12 or something..   Very good manga..
Love the artwork..


----------



## StellarArch (Sep 27, 2004)

I picked up a book of this during this week while shopping for some manga in a local bookstore. Is this really a manga? I know it's published by Dark Horse Comics, and I wasn't sure if it was an *actual* manga, or just a manga-lookalike.


----------



## ChibiHannes (Sep 27, 2004)

I read it before, it was in a swedish manga magazine, Manga Mania... but then they stopped publishing it because it didn't have any humor...duh. Boti together with GTO was the only good mangas in Manga Mania (the others are Power, Love Hina, Chobits and Puppet Revolution) I hate them for taking Boti from me. Maybe I gonna buy the manga pockets but I don't know...


----------



## bebop3758 (Sep 27, 2004)

*you have to*

you have to read the manga!!!  I mean, the anime just doesn't proceed into the plot fast enough (e.g. episodes 101, 102).


----------



## Kagehisa (Sep 28, 2004)

Huhhh... Dude, there is no Blade of the Immortal anime.


----------



## fatman63 (Sep 28, 2004)

That manga is one of my most favorite series!!!


----------



## Avecilla (Sep 29, 2004)

Blade Of The Immortal is one of the best mangas.


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 29, 2004)

It was one of my first mangas and I'll always love it. Too bad there's no anime


----------



## Kibagami Jubei (Sep 29, 2004)

they have it on bittorrent. i downloaded it. i'm planning to buy the books on e-bay. pretty good series. it's sad seeing poor manji being hacked into pieces. it's good seeing that he's able to heal himself quickly.


----------



## antguillotine (Sep 30, 2004)

it is exquisite art with an intreguing plot


----------



## Kagehisa (Oct 1, 2004)

I read all the Dark Horse publications. I own all of the thirteen volumes. Samura's art is so fucking detailed !!!!!


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 1, 2004)

Definitely my favorite manga. It's very underrated, IMO. My favorite characters are Magatsu, Manji, Anotsu, and Hyakurin.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2004)

I love that manga so much, it was the first manga Ive really enjoyed greatly, the artwork is so unique and fresh, I love everything about it. I really hope they'll make it an anime soon


----------



## Codde (Oct 1, 2004)

This manga is great. Favorite character is of course Manji. Magatsu is cool too.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2004)

does anyone know when it started and how long it is?


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 2, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> I love that manga so much, it was the first manga Ive really enjoyed greatly, the artwork is so unique and fresh, I love everything about it. I really hope they'll make it an anime soon



I don't think we'll ever see an anime. Samura wants it to look identical to the manga, artwork and all.

I bought a few RAW mangas from an online bookstore. You're never going to believe who fights who.


----------



## Aisukurimu (Oct 3, 2004)

I only have two volumes, 2 and 12, and I love it very much.  The art is so fantastic, and it's nice and violent, but not to the point where it's disgusting or the people are just blurs.  The style of drawing is unique, and the mangaka is quite brave for having such a unique style which is a great constrast to the simple shounen drawings of most mangas today.  

I really want to buy more, but it's hard to find and shipping is so expensive...   I think Dark Horse does a good job with it though, as compared to some other translated manga *coughs*naruto*coughs*


----------



## Zak (Oct 3, 2004)

BotI is such an awesome series.  It has an excellent storyline and the art is to die for.  Hiroaki Samura is amazing!  I've read a lot of it, but only own the first three volumes.  I plan on buying the rest soon.


----------



## Danzig (Oct 3, 2004)

I think because it it Licensed the answer is no... and I plan on buying the entire manga series myself... its awsome, and I only read the reviews...


----------



## B3H (Oct 3, 2004)

1. There is already a BOTI thread
2. Go through some of the links here Read Final Ultima's post
3. If you have IRC check out ckmoney.net and go to their irc channel, I believe thats were I got mine.


----------



## GrotesqueMind_1 (Oct 7, 2004)

any 1 know any websites that i can down load it or stors i can buy it ??? i ben wanting to get my hands on some of that


----------



## angieness (Oct 17, 2004)

you can buy it from most major bookstores and most comic stores


----------



## MysticShadow (Oct 17, 2004)

awesome heh how much r they usually ? also i kinda read fast so sumtimes i find it a waste to ya kno buy em.. if it'll just last me an hour or sumthin it kinda ruins it ..


----------



## Kaguya (Oct 17, 2004)

They sell for like $14 american dollars, theyre more expensive than other mangas over here.


----------



## MysticShadow (Oct 17, 2004)

yea i just looked that up .. thats why im more determined to find a place to dl.. i dun have a job yet so its not helping me


----------



## miteigi (Oct 18, 2004)

#ckmoney has all or most of the volumes.


----------



## mow (Oct 18, 2004)

It's being published by Dark horse comics, about 13 dollars if I could remember correctly, but it's well worth the price.


----------



## Nidaime-Sama (Dec 30, 2004)

There was a site that I used to have in my favorites where I could view the manga online; does anyone have that url or know what I'm talking about? The site also had different mangas you can view such as Berserk, Hellsing and a few others


----------



## Codde (Dec 31, 2004)

This website? this

They have blade of the immortal online. I seriously need to buy some issues of this series. Really good. Just wonder how the story would go if Manji will stick with Rin forever...  or go on to complete his goal a faster way.


----------



## ☠ (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone know how far the manga has gotten in Japan and if it is still being published there? I would assume so, but I am having trouble finding raw scans of any sort.

I just recently got into *BotI*. I was very impressed by it, but, unfortunately, my local bookstore does not carry all the volumes. So I am not reading the series chronologically -- something I absolutely _hate_ doing.

I am very impressed with it. It's very violent, but hey, that how it was in feudal Japan. I love Manji (he looks almost like Iruka), Rin, Sori and Magatsu. I love/hate Anotsu and Makie (She is the first really cool character I have ever hated. Actually, I might actually like her if she stopped whining about her life and started actually living it.) 

The plot is very interesting and the mangaka is full of surprises. He keeps things lively. Some things about the manga bother me (mostly things DH has done to it), but as a whole I really enjoy it. It got me into *Lone Wolf and Cub*, which I find myself enjoying too.


----------



## SkyWolf (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone know what chapter the manga is on? The last one I read was 99.


----------



## pakku (Aug 18, 2005)

I picked up 105 yesterday, and that was the newest one in the store... so chapter 105 is probably the newest.


----------



## SkyWolf (Aug 19, 2005)

105 huh... looks like its back to scan hunting for me. Thanks


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 19, 2005)

For IRC users: irc.irchighway.net at #lurk 
Neverwhere has most of the volumes in the archives.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 19, 2005)

the artwork is awesome!


----------



## HOKAGEKYZRE (Dec 19, 2005)

i looooooove blade of the immortal...its so cool...people need to get into it more...


----------



## Codde (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah it's a great manga, but ... it seems like Manji gets weaker as the series goes on? As opposed to the usual "main character gets stronger" ... But I guess he said it himself, his skills are worsening knowing the fact that he can't die (easily).


----------



## nibs (Dec 21, 2005)

ichinii30 said:
			
		

> the artwork is awesome!



It is! Although at first I found it hard to make sense of the fighting scenes. Having spent much time on Naruto, which is very neat, all black and white patches, clear lines and stuff, BOTI seemed somewhat chaotic, sketchy, a bit of a mess.
But that was at the beginning. Once I got used to the artwork, I really enjoyed it. Especially the character design. Does anyone else think Magatsu looks like a samurai version of Sid Vicious? The hairstyle - unmistakable 



			
				HOKAGEKYZRE said:
			
		

> i looooooove blade of the immortal...its so cool...people need to get into it more...



Totally agree! Blade of the Immortal is definitely underrated and deserves more recognition. Probably the reason why it's not popular, is that it's so hard to get it online. Most people don't even have a chance to read it.



			
				Code said:
			
		

> Yeah it's a great manga, but ... it seems like Manji gets weaker as the series goes on? As opposed to the usual "main character gets stronger" ... But I guess he said it himself, his skills are worsening knowing the fact that he can't die (easily).



True, he gets somewhat lousy later on in the story. I think that at one point he gets hacked to pieces three times in a week, this is when he makes this hilarious speech about bullshit karma dumping on him over and over again. That's one example of humour in the series - kinda morbid I'd say 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for the "main character gets stronger" thing, I think we all expect that, but probably with regard to Rin rather than Manji. It's her vengeance after all, plus she's the only survivor of her father's dojo, so you'd expect her to show some skill and talent in the end. Meanwhile she gets pwned in every single battle  but that's good, it makes her struggle more credible.

But in my opinion, the best thing about BOTI is that even though we're looking forward to some sort of happy ending, whatever it is it's gonna be the end of Manji. It occurred to me only recently, that a moment will come, when Manji is released from his penance and dies. Think of it, mission accomplished, Rin and Manji are really close together after all that they've gone through, and suddenly it's all over, Manji doesn't recover from the last hacking, maybe even turns to ashes or something cos he should've been dead for the last couple of years. I predict this series is going to have a really kick ass ending. It's genius because we'll get both the happy and unhappy ending. But will I be able to read it?


----------



## Codde (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm actually wondering if Rin will be the last person that hires Manji. After Rin's vengance is over, he may not have "killed 1000 evil men." But then again, that would make the manga maybe too long. So it could simply be as you said, he dies at the end of Rin's quest for vengance.


----------



## nibs (Dec 22, 2005)

I haven't thought of that, but you're right - I don't see how Manji gets to kill 1000 people hanging around with Rin only. As a matter of fact lately it's been mostly him who gets killed all the time 
So it's quite possible that he'll go on fighting evil men after Rin is finished with her vendetta. I don't think we'll see it in the manga though. Blade of the Immortal is solely about Rin and Kagehisa and Co. Their story is complex enough to fill the whole series.

Unless Itto-Ryu becomes really huge and then Manji destroys them all, thus reaching the 1000 objective  Still, it is unlikely, and there's a million other possibilities to finish the story, so I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## less (Dec 22, 2005)

This manga is the bomb. The artwork is in a league of its own, IMO. Nothing even comes close. I mean, the guy uses a pencil and charcoal! 

The characters are rounded, dynamic and most importantly, very human. Everyone should read this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2005)

got till 107, maybe a new chpater is out allready? anywayz like mot of you know this manga is the bomb. im still waiting for manji to become his old selfe. since hes been inficted by these worms he only gotten weaker and weaker. in the days he killed a hundred he was probably at least as strong as maki and anotsu. nowadays hes even been getting chopped by who hed have been able to finish in one blow before his immortallity days. will becoming immortall really make us loose this much skill


----------



## Crowe (Dec 22, 2005)

less said:
			
		

> This manga is the bomb. The artwork is in a league of its own, IMO. Nothing even comes close. I mean, the guy uses a pencil and charcoal!
> 
> The characters are rounded, dynamic and most importantly, very human. Everyone should read this.


Read Vagabond ? Vagabonds art > Blade of the Immortal IMO.


----------



## less (Dec 22, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Read Vagabond ? Vagabonds art > Blade of the Immortal IMO.


Never read it. Wont you post something from it, please?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 22, 2005)

You should really try it, its more or less based on Miyamato Musashi / *spoilerish* who really were famous swordsmen in Japan around 1550 - 1700, i hope at least it doesnt end the same way in the manga as it did in the stories about Musashi. Dont look to much into the the _real_ Miyamato Musashi's background because you will get spoiled. 

Anyway, the story, the art, the atmosphere/feeling this manga creates is one of the best, afterall Inoue Takehiko is the mangaka, done other famous/highly respected/loved mangas such as Slam Dunk!

For those intrested; Link removed


----------



## less (Dec 22, 2005)

I can see why some people would prefer Vagabond, sure. It´s very BESM (Big Eyes, Small Mouth). There´s a gritty "historically accurate" thing going on there. Lone wolf and cubbish, if you get my drift. 

Blade Of The Immortal is a fairytale, though, and more graceful, skinny and clean shaved characters are all a part of the genre.

I hope this post is comprehensible...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Read Vagabond ? Vagabonds art > Blade of the Immortal IMO.



im reading both and thats your opninion. BOTI art > vagabond art IMO. both are greta mangas though, personall favorites of mine but i do find BOTI better in every aspect.


----------



## nibs (Dec 23, 2005)

I had a brief look at Vagabond in a bookstore. Irt caught my attention because it resembles Blade of the Immortal both in theme and artwork. I remember Vagabond has a strong opening with one of the characters having diarrhea 

It's better than BOTI? I'd like to challenge that, but I haven't read Vagabond yet, so I'll just have to check whta it's like first. Seems interesting after all you've said.

@Haohmaru: where did you read 104-107?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 25, 2005)

nope, sucks ass...worst crap ive seen...


----------



## Codde (Dec 25, 2005)

... I'd have to disagree.

They are similar in some ways and different in others (such as the different styles of art, though both have great art IMO). Each one of my favorite mangas, I personally like them equally.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2005)

wel both are great mangas but BOTI is just so much better IMO. but calling vagabond crap?? thats really stupid especially if you like BOTI, they resemble each other in many ways. its just that BOTI is better, a lot of people actually enjoy vagabod more. and to nibs, are you familiar with Mirc??? if so you can find it there. if you need a link or anything just ask. maybe 108 is allreadfy out, gotta check it for myselfe.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2005)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> nope, sucks ass...worst crap ive seen...


You just have made yourself look way more stupid then i had thought. 

Link removed


----------



## nibs (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the file peK  
Do you have 105-107 by any chance? I'll have to skip those to read 108, but thanks anyway!

@Haohmaru: no idea about Mirc! I'd appreciate some links/guidelines. Thanks!

Would anyone like to upload the latest Blade of the Immortal to the Manga Cult ftp? Starting from, say, chapter 100? There's no need to bother about the earlier chapters, unless you want to, because they're all available from the  site. But the new chapters are really hard to get. I'll be posting this request in the Manga Cult too.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2005)

Check here;


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 26, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> You should really try it, its more or less based on Miyamato Musashi / *spoilerish* who really were famous swordsmen in Japan around 1550 - 1700, i hope at least it doesnt end the same way in the manga as it did in the stories about Musashi. Dont look to much into the the _real_ Miyamato Musashi's background because you will get spoiled.
> 
> Anyway, the story, the art, the atmosphere/feeling this manga creates is one of the best, afterall Inoue Takehiko is the mangaka, done other famous/highly respected/loved mangas such as Slam Dunk!
> 
> For those intrested; Link removed



the artwork is amazing, but i don't see how that is better than blade of the immortal??

I mean, his artwork is just so unique and detailed to me......and i've only read one volume..lol


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 27, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Read Vagabond ? Vagabonds art > Blade of the Immortal IMO.


Oh I've heard of this one.  My friend reads it, but he didn't want to give me a link to where he gets it, because he's a jerk.  Thanks a bunch for it.  As for it compairing to Blade of the Immortal in art, I guess I'll be finding out in a few minutes, but I have to say that BotI has some of my favorite art out of most manga I have read.  I don't doubt it being good since you've shown to read a lot of great ones though (Slam dunk, Hajime no Ippo, etc etc.)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 28, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> You just have made yourself look way more stupid then i had thought.
> 
> Link removed





Dude, JOKE! do you not see the BotI Avatar? Or that my name on here is BladeoftheImmortal? Yeah, that means...I LIKE IT!/LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iggywhite (Apr 15, 2006)

I recently got into this, but I am having trouble finding chapters 103-107 and everything after 111.


----------



## Codde (Apr 15, 2006)

You can get up to chapter 111 (including 103-107) on #lurk irc.highway.net using IRC. 

The only group that releases it merely scans Dark-Horses release. Chapter 112 was just released a few weeks ago by them and 113 won't be out till next month. I'm not sure exactly which volume that covers up to but as a whole, they only have up to Volume 15, 111 being only a 6 chapters past that as far as I know. Yet at the same time, aren't Dark Horse's releases different in length from the original? (not sure if that's the case or not) Though either way they have up to 115 listed (pre-order only) so I guess it's safe to say they haven't released up to volume 18 since 115 would be Volume 17 or  beginning of 18 assuming their volume releases don't differ from the Japanese release length.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2006)

Hm, damn. I have BotI up to Vol. 17, as real books, but i think i know now why i am waiting since more than half a year for vol. 18 to be released in my country -_-


----------



## Kajiita (Apr 28, 2006)

I currently live in a small town, and only one store here has the manga.  They only have up to Volume 15 translated and available to buy.  from what I understand in Japan they're at volume 18 right now, but like everyone else, I can't find scanslations anywhere. Its a wonderful series, and I love how the characters continue to develop and the story progresses.  I can only hope some day it gets put into an animated form.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2006)

If anyone needs a package with all the chapters released up untill now, here it is:
Volume 1 to 15+ (till chapter 111, volume 15 ends at chapter 105) Raw	[www.eien-acg.com]Fate


----------



## Lammy (Jun 4, 2006)

I NEED MORE BOTI


----------



## Tokito (Mar 26, 2007)

*rebirth*
anyone here who has read volume 19?

*Spoiler*: __ 




After reading it the first time I thought omgwtfbqq another masterpiece. But after rereading it...:< 
Ibiki got his ass handed to Rin and Manj in a really sad way after all the hype he got. 
The "deus ex machina" with Isaku was just bad. In volume 18 you think "mmp he is dead poor Doa" and then in volume 19 when you realize that Manji and Rin are doomed you just hope pls do not let Isaku come back from the dead and bam there he is .....
Hopefully the arc is over within the next volume and so that a great one can start.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 27, 2007)

Is it true that the manga is ending soon after the current story arc? It sure doesn't seem that way.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

"Soon", haha. The release speed of this manga doesn't yell "soon".


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 27, 2007)

I read it but it has been some time since I last bought a vloume. Its is really great and my fave char must be the guy (can?t remember his name) with the black half-mask and spikey hair. He has such a cool design!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

Ninjaguiden said:


> He has such a cool design!



That guy looked quite a lot like kakashi. He had style.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 8, 2007)

i've recently started reading it. It's pretty good. The story is interesting and I like the artwork. The characters are colourful as well.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anything past 134 come out?

EDIT: raw-wise that is. I don't read translations.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Apr 8, 2007)

It's one of my favorite series! X3 Though I wish Dark Horse Comics would get with the program and leave it the right to left way. D:<


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2007)

Ah, volume 19 was finally released in my country. Gotta go buy it.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 9, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Ah, volume 19 was finally released in my country. Gotta go buy it.



shit  19 XD 
the same like germany ;_;  XD 


im  just at 7 o-o XD 



but  i love it  YAY XD Hyakurin


----------



## MUSOLINI (Apr 9, 2008)

*BOTI help?*

O.K. guys io just dl blade of the immortal Volume 22. now, i dont exactly know which chapters they represent. meaning, i also dl chapter 166 but its even further than v22. what i wanna know is till which chapters does v22 go, meaning what is the last chapter of v22? i wanna know so i can dl the chapters from the last one on. cause chapter 166 is too far, the battle has already started of good. in v22 its just about to start. im missing action damn it. 

anywayz thanx for your help whoever you are. ima go now hope ill have an answer when i get back, thanx.


----------



## Midus (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a heads up. The first episode of the anime aired recently. No subs yet, but I thought peeps would like to know.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 31, 2008)

Kukuku. LoktarOgar strikes again.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

The last Chapter i read Rin was about to be whipped by by some guy while she was trying to rescue manji could someone tell me what chapter that was?


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 14, 2008)

^Read this Link removed

You should start continue with chapter 119.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2008)

OMG did anyone check out the new raw (@ raw-paradise). 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Manji vs Shira. Fight is awesome and then it's just one awesome thing after the nother. Shira got Manji's arm (you know the arm that the mask dude's son stole). Not only does he have manji's arm, but he also has the worms. At the end of the chapter, Shira got his face cut in 2 and the chapter ends with the worms feeling his face. FUCKING AWESOME. Oh did I mention that Rin is strapped on a port in the water. I sure hope the water level isn't going to rise.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2008)

173 raw Source.

Fucking epic!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2009)

174 raw Jump Cover 
*Spoiler*: __ 



let's hope she's in time to save Rin...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2009)

IMAGE OF THE CENTURY!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 








176 raw (they freakin skipped 175 raw. somebody really needs to scan that too) Link removed


----------



## Apple84 (Feb 12, 2009)

oiii thanks for that image of the century! lol

darmnn ain't Manji ever so kakkoi!! btw where you get that pic from?the manga? i really was looking forward to have them into poster or so, BOTI should really be more recognized and so forth to viewers, so GLAD the anime was actually made though! though the manga is WAY too much better and yeah...all those gore..etc. that's the best of it and to grab our interest!

btw can someone CLEARLY explain to me about ...Night Horse?Dark horse?i 4got the  american liscensed company's name to translate this manga, but they say about not flop the original jap mang of Samura and etc. so what exactly happen? cuz some page scan on the manga i read online didn't make sense, somehow Manji's eye scar was on the left instead of right. at 1st, i didn't take notice of this manga wether it was reading right to left/ left to right, but assuming japanese read right to left , here i go read right to left online and it didn't make sense! till i try to read left to right after i read wayyy ahead in the manga, then i am like..ohhhhhhhh..what the heck?! make a fool of myself there! also mugen no juunin,, to be exactly translate to english..its inhabitant of infinity and NOT blade of the immortal right? its just the american change it to BOTI???

glady appreciate for response and feedback!=) yeahhh goooooooooo BOTI!

p.s btw Haohmaru; i like your kenshin's ova signature! that's a sick part kenshin did..haha and what's that anime on your avatar?the male character looks familiar.thanks.


----------



## The Millennium Earl (Feb 21, 2009)

Blade of the Immortal...Such an epic series from what I've seen. Old news now but are we all aware of the official art book? 


I was wondering if anyone knows where to obtain this art book and able to ship to Europe, and not from ebay. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2009)

i am on chapter 138 of BOTI, anyone know where I can get translations beyond that... ?!?!?! please!


----------



## Apple84 (Mar 3, 2009)

The Millennium Earl said:


> Blade of the Immortal...Such an epic series from what I've seen. Old news now but are we all aware of the official art book?
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows where to obtain this art book and able to ship to Europe, and not from ebay. Thanks in advance.



you can try the following online shop but not sure if they shipped to Europe, you can always asked them to find out, their pretty good price too!





for me, i recommend BeNippon since its in Japan and their official Japan artbook release from Samura, not meant to say that the other 1st link shop isn't imported from Japan either, its just that it'll be nicer and trustworthy to buy item that are made in Japan from Japan..ya know what i mean

goodluck!


----------



## Apple84 (Mar 3, 2009)

pfft said:


> i am on chapter 138 of BOTI, anyone know where I can get translations beyond that... ?!?!?! please!



Link removed

try this, its up to chapter 146 translated by D-M. damn its GOOOOOOOOOOD!!! can't wait for later on translation! i am now just reading the RAW of 173-176! ahhh this will take a longggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg time for translation!!


----------



## The Millennium Earl (Mar 3, 2009)

Apple84 said:


> you can try the following online shop but not sure if they shipped to Europe, you can always asked them to find out, their pretty good price too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice, the websites you sent me seem reliable and I will definitely enquire further on them, and what you said about it's better to order from a Japanese store, certainly makes sense.

Thank you again!


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 12, 2009)

Chapter 134 is out by Delinquent-Manga!
*
Mediafire*


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh wow. Someone other then me that's actually reading this. Not much happening this chapter. Giants are scary and that one giant was closer to Yamada then I thought he would be. Yamada was really sick and funny imo. I'm glad Manji is out of that hellhole. I really wish they would release this more frequently. The raws are at a very awesome key arc now.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 13, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh wow. Someone other then me that's actually reading this.



Yeah, it seems like this is another one of those series which is really high quality, but the manga either falls under people's radar or none of the people who do read it end up discussing it in any detail XD



> Not much happening this chapter.


I thought the same thing to some extent. But, then again, I think that it could have just seemed less content-heavy in comparison to the incredibly, high-octane action of the preceding chapters.  And, I  did enjoy getting a survey of the aftermath that the characters' movements are having on a wider scale. 

In particular, I liked how we got a chance to see Anotsu's reaction to Rin being one of the instigators of the upheaval. I think that the feeling of immediate enjoyment/acceptance in his comments reemphasized his character's treatment of others with relative equality (especially as regards women), and the continued development of his connection with Rin. His surprised expression was pretty amusing, as well. 

Actually, facial expression was wonderful, generally speaking. But, that's to be expected. And, I loved that expressiveness in the scene with Rin and Manji laying down next to each other and Rin looking over at him.

The doctor's professed belief that Manji's immortality exists from need/will rather than the proliferation of the blood worms alone is interesting. I would've preferred a slightly more analytical reasoning (i.e. something concerning how long they've been inside of Manji making a transfer impossible or method of transfer being insufficient), but I suppose the importance of one's will is to be expected in series such as these. Although, the above desire on my part might just be a sign that I haven't learned my lesson completely, believing that there should be a scientific answer to Manji's body when they've proven time and again that such techniques fail in the framework of this series XD


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 13, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Yeah, it seems like this is another one of those series which is really high quality, but the manga either falls under people's radar or none of the people who do read it end up discussing it in any detail XD


I've never really understood why so few people read this manga. The art is very HQ imo. One of the best designs and art I've seen in Manga. The story is also very entertaining. It's not oscar material, but it's still very enjoyable with a wide variety of character and different storylines.  
One of the reasons I thought of was that it's too gory and explicit for most people. Cause we don't have some crazysummabitches in this manga and the slow start. Cause it does start kinda slow. It starts of with a really simple revenge story, but it becomes a WHOLE lot more. Oh and also maybe the anime give people the wrong impression.



halfhearted said:


> In particular, I liked how we got a chance to see Anotsu's reaction to Rin being one of the instigators of the upheaval. I think that the feeling of immediate enjoyment/acceptance in his comments reemphasized his character's treatment of others with relative equality (especially as regards women), and the continued development of his connection with Rin. His surprised expression was pretty amusing, as well.
> 
> Actually, facial expression was wonderful, generally speaking. But, that's to be expected. And, I loved that expressiveness in the scene with Rin and Manji laying down next to each other and Rin looking over at him.


I don't think Rin is going to kill Anotsu anymore, but I came to that conclusion ever since Rin and Anotsu travelled together. Rin just isn't that cold hearted and I have a feeling Anotsu has changed a lot as well during these years. Anotsu laughing @ 2 girls burning down a whole prison was good. 
Rin and Manji are growing closer and closer. I don't really know what Manji thinks of Rin and how he see's her. I'm thinking he see's her more like a baby sister or very good friend then as a romantic partner. Rin x Manji moments are great. I'm really glad we're out of the prison arc. 



			
				Halfhearted said:
			
		

> *The doctor's professed belief that Manji's immortality exists from need/will rather than the proliferation of the blood worms alone is interesting*. I would've preferred a slightly more analytical reasoning (i.e. something concerning how long they've been inside of Manji making a transfer impossible or method of transfer being insufficient), but I suppose the importance of one's will is to be expected in series such as these. Although, the above desire on my part might just be a sign that I haven't learned my lesson completely, believing that there should be a scientific answer to Manji's body when they've proven time and again that such techniques fail in the framework of this series XD


Indeed that was rather surprising, especially coming from a scientist/doctor.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 14, 2009)

i think there 2 BOTI threads in this section or i'm seeing a dejavu.


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2009)

Whoa. This manga's still ongoing?

EXCELLENT.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 3, 2009)

God, great Manga. Thanks for posting all this, Haohmaru


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 21, 2009)

Just caught up with the translated stuff, up to chapter 152. (If there has been more stuff translated, let me know.)

My thoughts on this series are all here, if you're interested.


----------



## Memos (Jun 21, 2009)

Shira is definitely one of the worst people in the whole manga. I really expected some development with him and Manji's arm but I guess that'll be left alone for now after all of the attention on Manji's worms in the recent arc.

It is good to see Anotsu getting more attention and not just for a chapter or two. I really can't see where this situation with Hanabusa and Habaki will go now that the deal has been made.

Regarding BotI's art; I think it's not only one of the most unique styles of any manga out there but the level of detail to the human physique and anatomy is just amazing. I think it has the best art of any manga, maybe barring Inoue's work.

It's a damn shame it's not getting more attention. That's par for the course for seinen I guess.

---

Also, Dream, that was a beautifully written review. You really seem to understand what the manga is at heart.

The pacing and the decisions the mangaka makes with his characters is some of the best I have seen in any manga. Rin and Manji's relationship in particular was something that could so easily be handled badly. It doesn't sway into needless and stupid avoidance of feelings and it doesn't go anywhere near being schmaltsy and cutesy. The scene when Rin stole a kiss from an unconscious Manji after managing to return alive with Anotsu was and probably is my favourite part of the manga. It warmed my heart. XD


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 22, 2009)

boti is gud

There, my great review.

The only thing that I have to say about this manga is how good that part where that drugged/depressed/uberpowerful woman killed those guys from the Dojo where Anotsu married a girl.

You can't not stay in awe by the end of her entrance in the scene.


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> boti is gud
> 
> There, my great review.
> 
> ...



You know, I always forget her name.  She is so amazing that she's getting the old terminal disease weakness seeing as no one can touch her.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know how to explain.

But seeing the big bad saying all that stuff was just


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, Franky.

TB, do you still believe Anotsu to be the main antagonist?


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 22, 2009)

He doesn't need to be for you to understand what I said.


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

I actually don't know who you were referring to in the last post. 

Now answer my goddamn question.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know. He might be. I like to believe that he will be.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 29, 2009)

So i've just marathoned this manga  Anotsu and Makie are my fav characters :3 

is there a regular schedule for scans or is it like berserk? xD


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah okay thanks, at least we know the raws are all there just waiting to be scanned. lol if not for my love of killua or hisoka i'd prob not care about HxH anymore xD


----------



## Memos (Jun 29, 2009)

I really should start HxH but I keep putting it off with the excuse that i'll rather marathon the complete thing than wait months on end for a chapter.

BotI comes out every 1-2 weeks. The last chapter was out on the 17th of this month so I guess we can expect a chapter very soon.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I really should start HxH but I keep putting it off with the excuse that i'll rather marathon the complete thing than wait months on end for a chapter.


If you're waiting for a complete HxH you probably will lose interest in manga first


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright, I've started reading this (I'm currently at chapter 20), and I have to ask something.

Does Manji _always_ get his ass kicked? Because it's getting kinda old already


----------



## Memos (Jun 29, 2009)

Manji abuses his immortality a lot. 

I find it good that he gets his ass kicked. He isn't the strongest character in the manga and it would be crap if he were to beat everyone senseless without suffering first.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Manji abuses his immortality a lot.
> 
> I find it good that he gets his ass kicked. He isn't the strongest character in the manga and it would be crap if he were to beat everyone senseless without suffering first.



Yeah, I don't mind it usually (like in that fight against that geisha). But when his fighting gets _inconsistent _I start getting a tiny bit peeved.

It's as if he consciously always sets his skill level one step bellow the guy he's fighting, regardless of who that is!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2009)

It's not like he's fighting against weaklings though. The problem with Manji is that he doesn't give a darn if he's injured or not. He uses that to kill his opponents. Usually his opponents don't expect him to be immortal (who would). I remember in that big fight when Geichi was fighting Magatsu and Manji was fighting that other guy (forgot his name), we finally saw a glimpse of the old Manji again. He stepped it up a notch and killed him.

But yeah, it's because his opponents are pretty strongi most of the time and he doesn't give a darn if he gets stabbed or not.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 29, 2009)

im sure he can dodge most of the attacks if he wants to

but he really doesnt give a crap if he gets hit or not


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, but I think Manji said so himself, he's become rusty. After all he can't be hurt, so he really doesn't really need to evade anymore. Fighting like your life depends on it, brings out the best in you I guess. Manji is just winging it a lot of the time.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 29, 2009)

How close are we to manga's end would you say now?


----------



## Memos (Jun 29, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> How close are we to manga's end would you say now?



The manga is in it's final arc in Japan and will end soon. But seeing as there are still 3 volumes that are unscanlated at the moment, it'll go on for a while for us. I wouldn't say much more than a year or so.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah the manga is coming to an end. That much is clear. Samura said so himself. I've been following the raws and the recent chapters have been awesome. I really can't wait till D-M catches up with the raws.


----------



## Memos (Jun 29, 2009)

I really don't know whether I should take a look at the raws. I just don't want to ruin the plot for myself


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 29, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah the manga is coming to an end. That much is clear. Samura said so himself. I've been following the raws and the recent chapters have been awesome. I really can't wait till D-M catches up with the raws.



Do we know for sure a certain crazy SOB is gone for good?


----------



## Memos (Jun 29, 2009)

Just in case Raw spoilers are discussed, please spoiler everything.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, after seeing what that pack did him, he must be.. I really don't see him surviving that. Besides I don't even know for sure the immortality thing worked on him. You saw what happened to the other guys.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 30, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Alright, I've started reading this (I'm currently at chapter 20), and I have to ask something.
> 
> Does Manji _always_ get his ass kicked? Because it's getting kinda old already



Manji says so himself that his swordplay is getting rusty cause he relies on his immortality too much  

thanks for spoiler tagging, i rather wait for the scans myself <3


----------



## kumabear (Jul 13, 2009)

Where'd Manji get his leg from after the escape from the dungeun? I thought his arm and leg were taken by the painter kid.


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Where'd Manji get his leg from after the escape from the dungeun? I thought his arm and leg were taken by the painter kid.



It was just his left arm that the kid took. I don't remember his leg getting cut, but I guess they re-attached it by the time it flooded.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It was just his left arm that the kid took. I don't remember his leg getting cut, but I guess they re-attached it by the time it flooded.



Oh okay.

Must've gotten it mixed up.  Thanks brah.

The Scans are up to Chapter 152 Translated, right?


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> Must've gotten it mixed up.  Thanks brah.
> 
> The Scans are up to Chapter 152 Translated, right?



Yeah, 152  It's been too long since a chapter's been released. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, 152  It's been too long since a chapter's been released. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms.



I'm tempted to read Raws. 

I need to see Manji and Shira fight, damnit!


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2009)

If you do, make sure to tag any and all spoilers you mention in here.

This is the one series which I can't spoil for myself.


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2009)

Even mentioning who fights, spoilers tags please.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

I just re-read the part Kumabear was talking about earlier and Manji's foot did indeed get cut off as well as his arm, but Rin got it and they carried it out of there with them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 15, 2009)

Not his arm. Mask dude's kid took that. And guess where that arm ended up


----------



## kumabear (Jul 15, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Not his arm. Mask dude's kid took that. And guess where that arm ended up



I guessed this would happen.

It's fitting their battle is going to go full circle.

But spoiler mark that duke, some people don't wanna know.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

Seriously, tag the damn spoiler


----------



## kumabear (Aug 5, 2009)

I can only wait for the day that I can read BoTI start to end in a single sitting.

wheeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 5, 2009)

Should be fairly soon. The manga is ending pretty soon (I don't see it running for more then 1 more year). D-M isn't the fastest group out there, but they get the job done. Though 1 release per month is pretty slow, even for them. I bought all the volumes anyway, so I can read it whenever I want. Seriously reading this from a book is 10 times better. 


BTW sig is crazy hot haha


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 5, 2009)

How volumes are out now?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm. We know how many Samura's shooting for?


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

Damn. I forgot which chapter I left off at.


----------



## Memos (Aug 7, 2009)

That was a great chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It's always nice to see Manji and Rin interacting like that. It also seems that Habaki is making his move. I cant wait to see Habaki's people in action.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, two chapters in two weeks? Awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, I also really love the Rin x Anotsu moments. I think I'm going to wait a couple of months, before I read more. Or I'll just buy another english volume when it comes out. Reading this on paper is just really awesome.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

Have yet to give it a try, but read a quick synopsis, seems interesting.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 20, 2009)

Definitely give it a try!

I wrote a review here, if you're curious. Should be spoiler free. (Just avoid the comments.)


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

I just gave it a quick read(the review), and it seems as if this manga is portrayed in a philanthropic way. It certainly seems interesting in the least, and the darkness in it is more than satisfying for my taste, it's a preferred manga for sure - the amount of gore, and action is something I long for, excellent.

And you pretty much hit it head on when you firstly stated that the protagonist's immortality premise was a bit distasteful - I was quite appalled by that thought, but it seems this manga has way more going on for it than noticeable at first.

And I must say, the title is as captivating as ever - "Blade of the Immortal." 

But, it's a nicely written, and organized review - I'm definitely gonna give this manga a try after reading all of that!

Also, thanks for the review link, appreciated.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 20, 2009)

i'm just quoting what i said about rin/anotsu conversation, more especifically, the part where she explains to anotsu how the invasion went 


> That also took my attention. Rin seemed like a kid talking about her vacations. It was fun to see that and it makes you realize the absurd development Rin got during the series. She was casually talking to the guy whom she sworn revenge against. That was fucking great.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 20, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it Syn. Also, avoid this thread until you catch up, as spoilers are everywhere...such as what I'm about to type below.

And Doc, yep. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That whole idea of her chatting like a friend and laying down comfortably next to the murderer of her parents epitomises the sort of series this is -- it has guts, and it's not afraid to really dive into the way we humans interact. Things are clearly getting complicated for Rin, as she keeps seeing that her target is just as human as her, rather than a cold, impenetrable objective on the horizon. Having the character relate to her target of revenge like that is a difficult path to take, and yet so much more rewarding from a dramatic perspective. Hard to find manga that takes such a mature approach to storytelling -- only a few people in the field that I've come across can compare, most notably Urasawa.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 20, 2009)

There is one thing I have to say that's consistently a bit annoying...Rin seems to realize Anotsu's goals and aims and understands him better, but she's never once taken him to task for his incredibly unnecessary cruelty. He did say very clearly his men could rape her mother if they were so inclined.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 20, 2009)

I've always thought of it as an unspoken thing -- as in, he knows that she hates the HELL out of his methods, and she knows that he knows it. While they're definitely getting a little closer, they're certainly not at the point where she could ever forgive his cruelty -- they never should be, really. The murder should hang between them both for as long as they live. At the moment there's just a strange sort of unspoken 'truce' in play between them, but it could explode at any moment, depending on what happens.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, Rin's brought up the fact he killed her parents before. She even says if not for their murders, she'd have been able to understand him. It is a bit annoying to me even when she was raging at him, "You let your men rape my mother, what's your damn excuse for THAT" has never come up


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm planning on reading this but the the 2nd chapter is like 89pages. 
ill get to it soon enough =/


----------



## MRain65 (Oct 21, 2009)

I love, love this manga, even though I've hated everything else Samura has done. I read a torture porny one-shot of his...never again. Mind you, the fact that it had "Succubus" in the title should have tipped me off. (What is it with Samura and torture, honestly?)



> At the moment there's just a strange sort of unspoken 'truce' in play between them, but it could explode at any moment, depending on what happens.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, although Rin's revenge oaths sound more and more hollow as the manga progresses. Part of it's practical; she acknowledged that there's no way she'd beat him one on one. Part of it's moral; Rin tries to avoid bloodshed, especially pointless bloodshed. (Of course, Anotsu thinks the whole "children being burdened with vendettas on their parents' behalf" is really, really stupid and has said as much.) The closest she's ever come to killing him when was when he was dying from tetanus and could barely stand up, let alone fight, and even then she didn't kill him, she just offered him a suicide pill. I do think that Rin will eventually wind up being there in some way when Anotsu bites it, but I don't think she'll have caused it directly, she'll just be there to see it go down. She talks a good game about killing Anotsu, but at this point, all it is is talk.

I do think that Anotsu will die, though, make no mistake. Ittoryuu has lost a lot of its strength, Makie is dying (dead? I'm not sure, from the raws), and Habaki is one ruthless guy. Anotsu's coming up to his "last stand," no question. It's just that somehow I suspect Rin's justice will come in another form than her killing him directly.

It's too bad, though, that Anotsu and Rin are enemies and on some kind of weird fated collision course--seriously, what are the odds that she would bump into him THREE TIMES over the course of the series in the random way she has?--because Anotsu seems more impressed with Rin each time he sees her (although granted he certainly didn't think much of her at first). In this most recent meeting, he compliments her for engineering the Isaku/Manji prison break. She's certainly one of the most competent female characters in the manga right now, hot lady ninjas whose names I can't remember (Meguro?) aside. The fact that Hyakurin and Makie are knocked up and dying (respectively) take them out of the running. Like all the female characters in BotI, she's pretty hardcore, too: she allowed her stomach to be scarred to give the impression she'd had a C-section, dislocated her finger to escape from a trap, and let herself be whipped as punishment so that others wouldn't be.

Rin's also not so bad at the vengeance game. Of the band who killed her parents, only Anotsu and Magatsu are still alive. I'm not sure if Manji was responsible for all those deaths, but I can think of at least two: Sabato and Araya.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't forget Eiku Shizuma.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 21, 2009)

Side note: What's been happening to/with Makie in the recent chapters?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 22, 2009)

wow, i remember trying a few years back to see if anyone else read this, but the thread was always dead. been awhile since i've been back here

does anyone else keep up with the recent releases? or is this more just when the scans come out? i can update anyone if they want(i buy afternoon) and the newest chapter comes out this week. 

kinda sad that the manga is winding down.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 22, 2009)

let me know where you're at with the raws, and i'll give you everything up until this weeks. most of them are cam pics that i took for an email group on yahoo(i don't have a scanner) but there is a random person who did some scan pics and i have those also.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 22, 2009)

Last I saw was like...chapter 180?


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks Rin WILL kill Anotsu in the end? 


Lightysnake said:


> Side note: What's been happening to/with Makie in the recent chapters?


Makie is the best character in this series by far. It's a shame that such a heavy character as herself can't be shown too much.


----------



## MRain65 (Oct 23, 2009)

> Am I the only one who thinks Rin WILL kill Anotsu in the end?



The only ways I see Rin "killing" Anotsu are the following:

1. A mercy killing, i.e. he's dying and unable to move after losing a fight and bleeding out, and she delivers the final blow rather than prolong his agony. I can't imagine any set of circumstances where Rin would actually be the one to bring Anotsu to his knees in this scenario, though. She'd just be an onlooker.

2. I could also see her being his seppuku second (the one who chops off the head after the guy committing seppuku cuts his own stomach), which is more like an assisted suicide than actively killing someone. Since Anotsu served as his *spoilers*'s seppuku second, it would be a nice callback to that moment, even though the circumstances would clearly be different. Anotsu doesn't strike me as the type of person who would commit seppuku, though. If he goes down, he goes down fighting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course, Rin may be spared the trouble, as Anotsu has hooked up with Makie, who has a communicable fatal disease (TB? Whatever her parents had). He made out with her when she was coughing up blood...and, you know, all the sex. His long-term odds do not look good, if what happened in the Kenshin OVAs is any indication...assuming he lives long enough for the disease and not Kagimura's goons to get him.




Rambling based on really big spoilers for current goings-on in the manga, about Rin's motivations and Magatsu (totally TLDR and atomic spoilers):


*Spoiler*: __ 



The main reason I think Rin's never going to get around to killing Anotsu is that the manga seems to be hammering home the idea that revenge vendettas are dumb. I mean, Renzou (Araya's kid) does all this crazy stuff in order to get revenge, including whoring himself out to Shira, and where does it get him? While Shira, murderer, rapist and psychopath extraordinaire, is dying, he tells Renzou to knock it off with revenge and not to become a bitter person. Even the most twisted character in the manga states that revenge is stupid. 

From a character perspective, the more time passes, the more difficult it will be for Rin to go through with killing Anotsu, assuming she ever gets the opportunity. First of all, she likes hanging with Manji, and her revenge mission is a way of keeping him around; he would probably stick around anyway, but I'm not sure she believes that. Second of all, she's now BFF with Doa, (ex)-Ittoryuu and Anotsu worshipper. Third of all, she's actually helped Anotsu or tried to save his life; tag-teaming with him in Kaga, siccing Manji on his attackers back in Kaga, disguising him as Manji to avoid a showdown with his pursuers, etc. etc. (Some of that was situational, but still.) She just doesn't seem nearly as invested as she once was in revenge. I mean, you don't just chillax and trade stories with someone you're hellbent on murdering, as Rin does in her most recent runin with Anotsu. Rin is weird, but not that weird.

Leaving aside Anotsu, at the rate the Ittoryuu are dropping like flies in the current arc of the manga, I have to wonder if any of them will be left standing by the end of the series. Magatsu's a greyer character, morally, than Anotsu, so he might be more redeemable, but then, he's as loyal as they come, and if it comes to it, he may just wind up following Anotsu to the grave. As it stands now, though, I think Magatsu's the only member of the Ittoryuu--excluding Isaku and Doa, who have left the Ittoryuu--with an outside shot of surviving. His odds have improved considerably since his nemesis Shira finally bit it--being eaten alive by a pack of wolves, a fitting end for a predator like him--and he seems to be hanging with Rin, Manji and the hot lady ninjas these days, who are as close to "good guys" as this manga is ever going to get.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 23, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> let me know where you're at with the raws, and i'll give you everything up until this weeks. most of them are cam pics that i took for an email group on yahoo(i don't have a scanner) but there is a random person who did some scan pics and i have those also.


Yeah I think the latest was 180. I always download the raws from raw-paradise.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 25, 2009)

Posting here some fanarts I posted in the convo thread


> *Spoiler*: _The best of pixiv_


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Oct 25, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Posting here some fanarts I posted in the convo thread



I wish the first pic didn't have any writing. And the art your avy is from is quite nice.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 27, 2009)

i havent' gotten around to picking up my afternoon(friends and school), but the recent 2 chapters were basically 


*Spoiler*: __ 



182(anotsu finds out that kagimura and co found where ittouryu old man is (katsu/kaji? forgot), and anotsu is scrambling to get to him. and 183 is with kagimuras daughter and one of the other guys who has the guns having a quarrel amongst themselves and others. 




ah, and manji has all of his appendages back. sorry for the brief summaries and no pics, but still kinda busy.

184 is the new chapter this month, maybe this friday i'll get around to picking it up.


----------



## Memos (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 27, 2009)

Is it up on MT?


----------



## Memos (Oct 27, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Is it up on MT?



Not yet. You want me to upload it for you?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Great plan. With a bit more luck the could've killed Habaki and co, but that didn't happen. Great to see Magatsu taunting at the end




Love this manga and really glad with Delinquent's pace.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh Anotsu you cunning bastard


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Well that's not really an artbook. All of the pics in the artbook have been in actual chapters. They're all pages or covers. Hell some of the pics in the artbook that aren't colored are colored in the magazine/volume releases (like the awesome Maki color spread)


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 28, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Well that's not really an artbook. All of the pics in the artbook have been in actual chapters. They're all pages or covers. Hell some of the pics in the artbook that aren't colored are colored in the magazine/volume releases (like the awesome Maki color spread)


Not really. Check this out.



Some of the spreads that were used in the manga or were in covers are showed with nothing written on them which is better in order to apreciate the pictures. But that's it. It IS an artbook and it does have new pictures that were never used in the manga.

And that spread you're talking about was colored by fans, iirc.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Not really. Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I don't think I saw something that I haven't seen before. And was that spread really colored by fans? Cause that was an amazing color and I'm pretty sure I saw it in a chapter or volume release. 

Also 184 is out at raw-paradise


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 4, 2009)

worst thing is those of us who can't read raws like you guys are trapped back in the low plot zones of 155 when action is just picking up. so sad. btw have they yet mentioned off hand how close to the promise of 1000 dead bad men or whatever he has gotten lately?


----------



## mlle0imen (Nov 7, 2009)

*Maybe spoilers !!!*

Hello everybody, I am new here 
I am a great fan of BotI, I have never been so messed up about a Comic as I do for this one. Actually the mangas I used to read are the ones you can predict the end from the beginning.
 Blade of the immprtal, is the first Mature seinen I have read and I don't regeret it.
I was doing little research on the Internet et and found this : 

*Spoiler*: __ 





that means, If Mr. Samura work on Historic basis Anotsu mustn't die, he have to live !!!! and this can make several probabilities for the end of BotI 




 Still have a lot of thing to share !!! but I think they are REAL REAL SPOILERS,  From Vol. 22, 23 and 24 and I want to discuss about them !!!


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 7, 2009)

Check the dates for Ittosai's live and the date of BoTI...


----------



## mlle0imen (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, you're right, maybe...


*Spoiler*: __ 




...the one they talk about is the Grand-father, ...but the  comic character "Anotsu"  presents a lot of similarities with the historic one, especially with the idea of crashing on other Dojos, people killing one other
..... and the grand-father didn't that in the Manga.

"http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=463" .

One of Itto-ryu become one the official instructor of TOKUGAWA Shogunate, period of 1603-1867, it is not Kagehisa but one of his students. 

Compared with the historic time of the general plot of the manga which is 1782, I SERIOUSLY think that Samura will end the manga, by Anotsu Kagehisa alive and gaining recognition from the Bakufu. 





I know there's a little inconherence but, this is how I see it  !!!


----------



## mlle0imen (Nov 8, 2009)

*Question pour un champion n?1*

In Volume 22  :


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anotsu asks Rin if she can manage to travel out of EDO, because he is leaving??

He told her after, that it's in part because of her (what she did with Doa in Edo castle) that Itto-ryu were expelled from Edo??and if she considers this journey she will have to bring with her ?the hundred men killer, Manji? because of all the dangers ?Habaki and Co.?

So am I wrong ?  
Anotsu just wanted to make profit of Manji swordskills, because he knew that Manji has a grudge for Habaki (probably doa told him) ?!!!! 
and not to make Rin follow him ? I am upset


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Volume 25 raw Umi no Misaki c57. This has to be the best volume of boti out there.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2009)

Can someone re-upload chapter 185 from Link removed


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 22, 2009)

Uggggh, why can't this series be done by a faster scan group...


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 23, 2009)

also, does anyone have volume 23 they can upload? Please and thanks!


----------



## mlle0imen (Nov 23, 2009)

here the link for Volume 23:

I'm starting to sound like Pufu

But it is in Spanish, so actually, it's easier to translate like this.
Dark horse is very slow if you compare to the French or Spanish and even German Editors, 
And so, My husband speak Spanish, I speak French..... I feel my self so fortunate !!!! !!!

Does anyone know when BotI Vol.26 will be out in Japan ?


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks! If you have any more in Spanish, I may be able to get them translated, btw...


----------



## mlle0imen (Nov 24, 2009)

*Chrismas Coming !!!!*

Hello 

*here is the link for Chapter185 :*

 Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 




COOL OLD MAN IN ACTION  !!!




*Wanna see BotI characters in Santa and Christmas clothes !!!  that will be so sweeeeet.*


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2009)

what's up with the Rescue Manji Arc?

It is so freaking long and dragging in my opinion...and Manji definitely have the worst luck during the that arc.

Character A appear!
Manji defeat it and planning to escape
Boss A appear
Boss B appear
Boss C appear
Manji : ....


----------



## kumabear (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never seen a scan group this lazy with volumes ready for them to trans.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I think cleaning takes the most time. Re-drawing stuff for BotI is tough. Besides, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2009)

So i finally picked up Blade of the Immortal from my "to read" and just finishing volume 12 i gotta say:

Holy shit


*Spoiler*: __ 








I don't know if this particular feud in the series will get continued but if it does, shit is definitely going to break. Double the hands chopped, double the hate.

I'm just glad Taito is still alive and manage to get his due, he's like one of the few characters who manage to to be completely fucked in this series.


----------



## mlle0imen (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't you think, the 186'raw, is a bit too late ???

DAMN, I can't wait any longer ???!!!!


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 11, 2009)

Volume 3, Volumes 13 and 14, and Rescue Manji arcs are the best stuff in this manga.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 11, 2009)

I think the big arc recently is up there


----------



## mlle0imen (Dec 21, 2009)

HELLO,

I just read chapter 186 from Raw Paradise, and if someone already did, can you explain me what happen in the last two scenes ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




does it have some relation with the sign on the back of the man ?







Thxs


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 21, 2009)

Link to 186?


----------



## mlle0imen (Dec 22, 2009)

wait, I am going to give a link, ....


----------



## mlle0imen (Dec 22, 2009)

chapter 24

Good reading, ...............


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 22, 2009)

Thankya kindly


----------



## mlle0imen (Dec 24, 2009)

hello, If anyone has already read chapter 186, could you please explain me , the last two scenes ???????


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 24, 2009)

Can't say without dialogue translated...


----------



## mlle0imen (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate this, at this rate I will have to wait like another year for Darkhorse to release this volume in English 


Merry Christmas for everyone !!!!!

Vive Blade of the Immortal !!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, but reading BotI on paper is great. I only wish the pages were a bit bigger. Just imagine BotI volumes at the size of Akira volumes. That'd be too much WIN to handle.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, if we get volume 25 next year from DH, I will cheer


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 25, 2009)

If anyone here still hasn't voted...do so!

here

This thread is woefully inactive, and the evil HxH troops outnumber us by far, but we may as well give it a shot. A series as good as this deserves it.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I read the first chapter and didn't understand it (although the scans I read were of low quality). Anyways, is this normal or should I re-read it again? I heard this manga is pretty awesome.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 30, 2009)

So, I've just read Bradherley's Coach and I found it to be interesting. 

While not the best thing Samura has ever written, there are certain narration aspects that are not only well written but also well used, like how he describes that girl's feeling while she's on the coach in chapter one. Considering it's a work that has despair and false hopes as its main theme, that part was cruelly showed to the reader as a contrast of what the girl went through. 

I don't like writting tl;dr so I'll stop here. I'd like to say however, that it's quite a disturbing work and difficult to like due to its content but, if you wanna know more about Samura's work, I'd recommend it. This is one of the cases where the style used to tell the stories is more impressive then the stories themselves.


----------



## mlle0imen (Jan 1, 2010)

_*Happy New Year !!!*_ :


----------



## mlle0imen (Jan 1, 2010)

Does someone need BotI in French I got some links to downloads !!!


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 8, 2010)

This manga is boss - such fascinating dichotomies.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 9, 2010)

Don't come hear to complain about that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2010)

Here's the cover for the latest BotI cover.



I like.


----------



## cha-uzu (May 10, 2010)

Man I have so lost track since the scans stopped. This is a mean manga at that...


----------



## Haohmaru (May 10, 2010)

That cover is smexy


----------



## MUSOLINI (May 10, 2010)

my favorite and imo GOAT manga ever and rawparadise is gone. anybody know where to get scans, of new chapters ofcourse. i started buying this manga way back in 94 or 95, its been worth it all these years and has never left me down (unlike vagabond & berserk, 2 other favorite series of mine). for me this is pretty much one of the few mangas that rival akira as a manga, shits that good.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone here translate or know a translator? I'm editing the volumes.


----------



## mlle0imen (May 17, 2010)

MUSOLINI said:


> my favorite and imo GOAT manga ever and rawparadise is gone. anybody know where to get scans, of new chapters ofcourse. i started buying this manga way back in 94 or 95, its been worth it all these years and has never left me down (unlike vagabond & berserk, 2 other favorite series of mine). for me this is pretty much one of the few mangas that rival akira as a manga, shits that good.




Yeah my friend, if you find any share with us please


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 21, 2010)

Boti ch. 145 & 146 now out

ch.53


----------



## Dream Brother (May 21, 2010)

Cheers for the links. Decent chapters...there was one particular panel that was really quite sad, and drawn so beautifully. Also good to see more Makie <3


----------



## Lightysnake (May 21, 2010)

Enjoy! Hopefully more coming soon


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2010)

The Makie - Kagehisa scene was touching and really liked that double spread.
The Habaki - Sakutaro - Shima scene was sad, but I had a feeling it would happen once  Sakutaro started to talk.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 21, 2010)

It's great how we're getting new perspective on Habaki himself


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2010)

Thanks much for the new chapters.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 24, 2010)

Can any please upload and post links to
*Spoiler*: __ 



[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c135
[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c136
[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c138
[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c139
[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c140
[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c141
[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c142
[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c143
[D-M]Blade_of_the_Immortal_v21_c144


I can't seem to find downloads anywhere, thanks


----------



## αshɘs (May 24, 2010)

Have you tried the pimping thread?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 24, 2010)

Apparently I don't have access to that page


----------



## αshɘs (May 24, 2010)

go to user cp-->group memberships-->Trading Post Members

you have to wait till it gets approved. 

I thought you being a 2007er would know of that place.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 24, 2010)

Noobs to the slaughter


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone who knows how to use share, upload the latest raw chapters. The july issue of Afternoon just came out and I can't wait to see what's happening with BotI.


----------



## Keigo (Aug 19, 2010)

So I believe I'm like, 3 years late asking this question...but what?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I read somewhere that Shira finds Hyakurin? Um...oh my god? Is she alive? What chapter was this?


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 26, 2010)

Working on volume 23 now.


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the translation light. 

Looks like a lot has happened from when I last read BotI.

It ended with Magatsu punching the girl in the stomach after Itto-Ryu was escaping.

Guess I'll have to look up and try to find the latest chapters but its confusing
when several sites have different chapter numbers. -.-


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy to help!


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 27, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Happy to help!



Just wondering but what's the situation behind BotI's release
schedule?

I caught up to chapter 146 on thespectrum and yet you provided the 
translation for 149... 

So is chapters 147 and 148 going to be released shortly by
a manga group or was the translation you provided done on your own?


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't say regarding 147 and 148. I'm not the translator.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think the only BotI scanning/translating group are inconnu, and they haven't updated their site since 14th August...and even then, they apparently don't have a reliable source for raws, and I don't think BotI is high on their priority list. Dunno if any other group are handling the series.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 27, 2010)

I think it's only Inconnu who are working on it.



Lightysnake said:


> Chapter 52 raw
> 
> Here's chapter 149. Apologies, but I only had translation for volume 23 thus far, so it misses the last two chapters of Vol. 22.
> 
> Anyways, forgive me crappy scanning efforts enough to enjoy the chapter.



Thank you and no need to apologize.


Anyways I think I'm going to wait a bit for those 2 chaps like I did with Vagabond in April/May. I don't like to skip chaps.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 27, 2010)

If I get any translations for them, I'll be glad to do them.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 10, 2010)

Gonna be looking for a Japanese translator shortly.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 15, 2010)

Link removed
Here's 150, guys. Sorry about the quality. If any cleaners/typesetters wanna help, gimmie a ring.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks. Glanced at some pages, it looks alright. Still no news about ch 147 and 148?


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 15, 2010)

Nada, I'm afraid. If I get anything, I'll do them as well. If anyone knows any translators, send them my way.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 20, 2010)

Alright, gotten help from Project Bite Me


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2010)

You are the man!


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 14, 2010)

Nobody else's reading these?


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 14, 2010)

Hell yeah people read these! I think being as tho the chapters have been so obscure people have died off a bit. but great drop!


----------



## Blinky (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm still catching up


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 14, 2010)

it's licensed so thus quite. very awesome series. that's why it's dead most here don't wanna buy dark horse stuff. that's why boards for other awesome manga/manwha like priest and kurosaki corpse delivery service have quite dead .


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 14, 2010)

You may be better creating your own blog and hosting em there.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 14, 2010)

Most people seem to use this place: 
chapter 79

I think you only need to be a member to upload stuff, and signing up takes just a minute or two, if I remember right. 

On another note, cheers for your work, lighty. Glad to see people appreciating this great series and helping it out.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 14, 2010)

all hail lightsnake. bow at his awesomeness. seriously dude awesome. repping is not enough.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll see if I can put them up. Anyone has my permission to post them anywhere, though.

any discussion on the chapters?


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 15, 2010)

fine u posted now I'll comment. 

ozuhan is a beast, haven't seen him or baro,since 23/24. may not be dead yet.

also rip shira, about damn time. not sure why manji didn't just kill him he was planning on killing 1000 evil men, that should not have been difficult to just kill him. renzo will finally be gone which is good but no habiki fighting so really want vol 26 now  .

 but O well so much awesome between the 'immortal dog fight' and 'raid of the four'. also though rin shouldn't have been so easily captured(she has developed some) and manji should have destroyed shira's right. come one he was catching on to the iron crushing technique just a while ago he should be able to destroy a sharpened p*d*p**** forearm.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2010)

Unfortunate update: That former German translator is now alleging 'stolen' translations and got them taken down from MU. 

I'm gonna get this resolved.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 15, 2010)

> Unfortunate update: That former German translator is now alleging 'stolen' translations and got them taken down from MU.
> 
> I'm gonna get this resolved.



Darn...thanks for the links regardless.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2010)

Seems to be resolved!


----------



## Blinky (Nov 15, 2010)

lol that was fast. 

Anyway I just read the fight between Manji and the guy who paints masks (I'm awful with names) I found it funny how the one member of the ito-ryu who seemed stable was one of the more warped members. Hence the mask symbolism I suppose.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, man, that one haunts the manga later.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 15, 2010)

Ever since that point their quest for revenge doesn't seem all that just. Because of them that little kid's world is completely destroyed.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep, I think that's intentional...and the implications of this are very much explored.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 17, 2010)

Caught up to end of vol24 today

Anotsu and co's penetration into the castle was hardcore. Baro went out with a bang. I suppose Ozuhan is still alive.

Shira's being his usual self (), I guess this is his final battle with Manji.



Blinky said:


> lol that was fast.
> 
> Anyway I just read the fight between Manji and the guy who paints masks (I'm awful with names) I found it funny how the one member of the ito-ryu who seemed stable was one of the more warped members. Hence the mask symbolism I suppose.



Araya.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah that guy


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 17, 2010)

The first time I read his name _Slayer_ came to mind


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

They're my favourite band  

Araya and he paints Dead Skin Masks


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 17, 2010)

enjoy the fight with Shira..


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't wait till vol26.


The Shira fight and the way he died was nasty


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 1, 2010)

Shira's death was fucking awesome.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that Shira is gone. He was a good villain and all, but there's only so long you can string it out -- if anything, he was around for too long, in my opinion. The death was rather horrific, especially when he was talking to the kid. I love the idea of Manji's past actions coming back to haunt him in this way -- it's a wonderful touch that you rarely see in Manga. In another series we probably wouldn't have ever seen the boy again after his appearance all those chapters ago. This feels much more real and impacting, to see the consequences of all the bloodshed the characters commit to, and how one revenge easily triggers another. 

Got bored during the Anotsu castle attack -- not a fan of endless hack and slash scenes. Future chapters look like they're going to be a bit calmer in the aftermath of this big fight, though...I hope so, anyway. I also quite like those two girls (the one who fought Shira, and the other who dived in for Rin and Manji). Hope we see more of them.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 8, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> If anyone's interested, here are some raws
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So he's starting on a new series...

Is blade of the immortal ending soon?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, this is the last arc.

Might take awhile to finish. Or not.

Then again the author has done several works on the side while doing BotI. All excellent.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 8, 2011)

Read a summary about this series days back.

Does it have in good action and shonen like abilities like in Rurouni Kenshin?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

no. no shounen like abilities. just skill, strength and immortality. this is seinin there can be some serious gruesome stuff in this. 

But it is good perhaps imo better because of it.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2011)

It's supposed be to in its last arc, yes, but as the quote said



> i thought it was nearly over, but doesnt look like it anymore!



I haven't looked at the raws though, just DL'ed them. Wouldn't be the first time he wrote something parallel with this series.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 8, 2011)

That new manga sounds like fun.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, might be the type of lighthearted stuff like Ohikkoshi and Emerald were.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 8, 2011)

I liked Shira until the author made Manji cut his arm off.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 30, 2011)

That was already done, so this's a redo


----------



## Destin (Jul 30, 2011)

O I see it now, Botiscans.  Not sure why that didn't pop up for me in the search.  Never mind then, carry on and thanks.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 30, 2011)

If it helps, I can say that it's possible 26 could come out before November..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> If it helps, I can say that it's possible 26 could come out before November..



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 1, 2011)

Enjoy, everybody!
Volume 26. Hopefully we should have Volume 27 out sometime before too long


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 1, 2011)

Neat. Nice to have Giichi and Hyakurin back.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2011)

Hell to the yes!


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm glad everyone's enjoying this. It seems the plot's moving to a conclusion


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the scans, Lighty. 

I'm warming to Soma.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2011)

I really enjoyed that fight in the forest. And the guys leaving the Itto-Ryu for the sake of protecting Abayama. 

The current pacing is a breath of fresh air from the Shira fight. Not that I didn't enjoy that fight but it felt like it took him forever to die


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 1, 2011)

Loved the new rokki-dan group. those three seem badass.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 16, 2011)

giichi is a badass. the Dutchmen(that's what I think they are) are pretty badass themselves. not sure if new character in credits was fan service or will be present but she seems pretty bad ass. who will survive in the end? think giichi is retired officially now as are the rest of the mugen-ryu.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2011)

Was good seeing more of Giichi and Hyakurin. The fights themselves were good and the acid part was nasty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh crap, just noticed the new volume. Gonna give it a read.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 20, 2011)

New volume's out, guys


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool. Going to read it tomorrow.

So, are you caught up with the volumes then?


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep. 28 only came out...last month.We usually get  anew volume between 6-12 months, so don't expect 29 for a while


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 20, 2011)

shit not much left. question is what kinda ending will there be. kinda would like a happy ending like doa got but seems unlikely.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 21, 2011)

I read about 100 chapters and damn I love this manga!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

Good volume. Samura really can draw dynamic action scenes. I expect each of these fights will take at least half a volume or more, plus there's the aftermath, so the ending is still a couple of years off.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the scans. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The best volume in...I don't even know how long. It felt so good to actually see the core characters again, and to see those characters reuniting with one another. It felt like a return to the BotI of old, in that sense. 

Not sure about some of the storytelling choices, though -- did Makie just get healed? If it was only a temporary recovery then that's okay, but if her disease actually got completely cured then I'm unsure about that decision. I'll see where Samura is going with this before judging, though. 

There was also a strange parallel going on in the later chapters. Manji saves and kisses Makie (albeit to heal her), while Rin shares an oddly romantic looking scene with Anotsu (also saved by him and literally in his arms at one moment). Both 'pairs' appear to swap for a moment.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> did Makie just get healed? If it was only a temporary recovery then that's okay, but if her disease actually got completely cured then I'm unsure about that decision. I'll see where Samura is going with this before judging, though.



I think it's temporary. Wouldn't be surprised if the effects of it wear off before her fight ends, leading to some compications.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Thanks for the scans.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, as far as Manji and Makie goes, that was more for the "fanservice" that anything else without implying any lingering emotions for neither character. Manji's immortal so he gave her the poison directly without fear of contagion, simple enough. It also served to show that Rin still has the hots for Manji, as noted by Hyakurin, even though the "kiss" wasn't romantic at all.

Now Anotsu and Rin, they both have had their respective romantic interests for some time now but ever since Rin "teamed up" with Anotsu for a short while a few arcs back, there has been some noticeable sexual tension between them.

Anyway, BotI still manages to have one of the most visually impressive fighting choreography in manga. I absolutely loved Makie's boat fight.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 23, 2011)

What, I'll have to wait for 6-12 months?!? >_>

Anyway, I can't really imagine Rin killing Anotsu any more. I don't have the impression that she really hates him anymore. (Despite the fact that he had her father killed and let his men rape and kill her mother...)

Makie (how do you pronounce this name, Muh-kee or Muh-kee-eh?) is just too strong, that's why she has to suffer from ninja AIDS. Otherwise she'd just shit on every other character.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 23, 2011)

Mah-kee-ay, I believe, is how you say her name


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where is this mackie/manji chapter of which you speak? I only see the links for the fight with Gichi and the Dutchmen.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 29, 2011)

Just go to HappyScans!'s site and you'll find the volume


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 29, 2011)

How the hell do you download off the site? Every time I click a link it's just another redirect to the series description.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks man. Spectrum skips 1 chapter it seems. Back to reading..


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 6, 2012)

anyone know when volume 29 is out?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2012)

Vol28 came out in October 2011. There's usually 5-7 months in between volumes, so I think maybe around April if we're lucky.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2012)

Looking at the latest volume releases on wiki, I'd say it'll come out around June

needless to say, I prefer Haohmaru's guess


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 8, 2012)

If only there was a place to get hold of raw chapters. Man I can't wait to see the last battle. What a way to end vol.28.

@Lightysnake, why did your translator make Rin call Manji, Mister Manji? Even the Darkhorse releases has her calling him just Manji. It's pretty weird reading mister Manji all of a sudden.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 8, 2012)

Apologies...it's probably an oversight on her calling him Manji-san


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh it's no problem. I was just wondering why the change. Vol28 was so awesome. If only I could find raw chapters.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 18, 2012)

Chapter 205-211 raw Chapter 24 (re-upped by me) thanks to Renegade@Jcafe for finding them!

Just too great a manga. I really can't wait for vol29 to come out.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 18, 2012)

the 23rd i believe is when it's coming out. i will be at the book store rushing in for it. anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2012)

Vol.29 is out now. I'll upload it later if you guys can't find a link.


----------



## Tre_azam (May 31, 2012)

woot i just finished reading up to vol 28 yesterday and know vol 29 is out 
any ideas on how long til scans are available?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 31, 2012)

This has to be one of the series I love the most, yet talk about the least. I can't wait for volume 29.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 31, 2012)

shit, almost forgot about this. guess i need to hit the bookstore tomorrow


----------



## Tre_azam (May 31, 2012)

any other manga recommendations? so far ive read and liked;
berserk, claymore, vinland saga, vagabond, shin angyo onshi, gantz and probably few more i cant remember.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 1, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> any other manga recommendations? so far ive read and liked;
> berserk, claymore, vinland saga, vagabond, shin angyo onshi, gantz and probably few more i cant remember.



Monster and Shingeki no Kyojin. A very good Seinen and Shonen respectively.


----------



## Tre_azam (Jun 3, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Monster and Shingeki no Kyojin. A very good Seinen and Shonen respectively.



monster is that doctor one isnt it? im more into action ones. will see what shingeki no kyojin is about andcheck it out.

also just read blood and steel. highly recommended to anyone who likes vagabond and blade of the immortal (similar). shame only 22 chaps out at the moment though


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2012)

Blade of the immortal Vol.29 is out

Ch.4


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Makie already seemed like coughing up some blood before she beat them. Now that Giichi arrived it's not looking good for her...


----------



## hellosquared (Jul 12, 2012)

That was a breath taking volume. I was wondering when I would see more blade of the immortal and boy did that deliver. It featured almost everyone and the fighting was just so beautiful especially the elegance from makie, but the brutality of the fight with that giant dutch guy was also astounding. This manga is so freaking good.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 12, 2012)

such beauty. now i remember why gamaran and shidooh are truly just carry over for such godliness. not many people/fights left to carry out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 24, 2012)

Chapter 214 raw.. manly tears


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 25, 2012)

man kinda disappointed at he lack of activity. god was spilled on paper and 4 comments. btw ^link maybe, i don't know. kinda worried.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you have an account at Jcafe? If not I could re-upload the chapter.

Also very surprised at the lack of activity.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah i'll check j, don't like getting spoiled so don't log often. seriously though one of the most beautiful mangas of our time and we get a whole volume and a bunch of us geezers grumble. gotta get some new readers of boti.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 25, 2012)

Hahah @chapter215 raw. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anotsu you sly dog. Tricking a blind person like that.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 24, 2012)

> According to Mainichi, manga  was announced to end in Afternoon magazine February 2013 issue to be released on December 25th. 19 years of the serialization will be concluded by chapter 219.
> 
> Source: Mainichi


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice to know. I've been tracking this for some time.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 24, 2012)

Somewhat saddening but I didn't see the story lasting much longer. I think I will gradually purchase all volumes soon after the manga concludes and add it to my collection.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2012)

Heh, I was blindly hoping for the series to endure for years and years and years but it was getting kinda obvious that this was gonna be the final arc.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 25, 2012)

Well if it ended now, I wouldn't be sad. There was a ton of epic fighting and all the cool characters are getting their time in the spotlight before the curtains closes. Great manga! I had thought in the beginning that a character with immortality as a gimmick would be boring, but HELL NO. So much fun reading this stuff.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 25, 2012)

kinda sad but yeah running out of people to die. question is happy ending or sad ending. i think rin will take the blood worm pill before actually making manji her man and have to deal with a constant reviving virginity. or everybody dies.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh wow at chapter 216 raw. I'm gonna stop checking the raws now and wait for the volume..


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 26, 2012)

Hao- it would be ironic if the person manji just killed was his 1000 kill


----------



## blackhound89 (Sep 26, 2012)

could someone post the raws for 215-216 please?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 26, 2012)

You can get them here if you have an account.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 26, 2012)

In response to this announcement, which I knew would inevitably happen this year, I'm both sad , but also very proud of Samura. BOTI's quality has been consistent from its very first volume, and the series fully deserves its reputation as one of the Seinen greats. Hopefully, one day Samura can receive the praise he deserves globally as fellow authors Miura and Inoue have gained themselves. 



blackhound89 said:


> could someone post the raws for 215-216 please?



Chapter #215 RAW
Chapter #216 RAW


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 27, 2012)

What?! They let you post raws on MH again? Good stuff.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 24, 2012)

Samura drawing 

Simply amazing.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful, his drawing technique is quite impressive.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 24, 2012)

Still, to this day, my favourite art _style_.

This video was an absolute treat for me.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool vid. Would have liked to watch a slower version too.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 1, 2012)

Chapter #217 RAW.

...

The double-spread mid-way through his chapter blew me away. Throughout this final arc my head kept telling me something like this was inevitable, but in my heart I just couldn't imagine it happening. But it _did_. Despite everything that's happened throughout the course of the manga, Samura still decided to follow through with his most simplistic and original plotline.

The manga now has a feeling of completeness to it, which feels amazing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 2, 2012)

Seriously that double spread really had me. So emotional. Even though I was kinda expecting it and it was inevitable, but still I didn't want it to happen. Such a fucked up ending for the Itto-Ryu


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 2, 2012)

I kind of wonder about....his facial expressions. Is he cursing them? Or is he relieved and accepting?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I _need_ to find out whether Anotsu was expecting to be stabbed by Rin. If he wasn't, I think it's the perfect ending, with Rin finally plucking up the courage to complete her revenge, despite the intimacy she's shared with Anotsu in the past, in the process gaining an understanding of his motivation etc. and, I guess, the lives she's inadvertently fucked up along the way such as Rezno's.

I don't mind the alternative of Anotsu accepting his death at Rin's hands, but I think it would make the entire scene revolve around his acceptance of death and failure, more than Rin's courage. Although maybe both of these themes can work together without one of them overshadowing the other.




Definitely one more chapter to go. Maybe a few more if we're lucky.


----------



## blackhound89 (Nov 4, 2012)

Now what? i loved the conclusion, but what happens to both rin and manji now? Manji has only killed 150-200  bad guys so far , he still has a loooong way to go , Rin would probably want to stay with manji , but i dont think manji will let her. 
Manji could appear living in our time , still needing to kill 100 more guys or something , but that would be kind of disturbing to me


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 4, 2012)

i like my comedic end in which rin takes the pill from the old sage before she has the nerve to make a proper move on manji and is thus has a self renewing virginity for all eternity. that or manji dies and she carries his burden to slay more bad men. (though i doubt she could carry his arsenal)


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 13, 2013)

Chapter 211 rain


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2013)

One chapter is not enough, shit. I need this volume.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 13, 2013)

I finish work and come home to this, neat. Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> One chapter is not enough, shit. I need this volume.


Patience young grasshopper. All due time. This is the final volume, so enjoy every chapter to the max.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2013)

Chapter 212 Jikanteishi


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Chapter 212 Jikanteishi



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxUhV-Mu3Hk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 2, 2013)

Up to chapter 215 now Link removed


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 26, 2013)

Two more chapters released since then. Look it up at batoto or HS! site. We're at 217/204 (the numbering with this series always confuses me). And two more to go and this series comes to an end. I'm going to wait for those and read the volume in one go. This was a good ride.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 30, 2013)

Damn latest chapter made me realize i have forgotten a lot of stuff, i need to reread this on of these days.


----------



## hehey (Apr 30, 2013)

wow Anotsu survived that?.... im actually kind of happy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2013)

hehey said:


> wow Anotsu survived that?.... im actually kind of happy.



Despite that implying pretty fucking dire ramifications.

I don't know if I like that or not. Anotsu is so fucking broken by the end, he managed to go against everything he stood for just to make sure there was a fighting chance against the shogunate. 

I just want to know how Rin and Maji will work their shit out now that all is said and done. GIMME THE SHIP, SAMURA.


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2013)

I see the penultimate chapter was released a week ago. I caved and read the volume. Now waiting for the last chapter. Should probably be soon.


----------



## Stringer (May 9, 2013)

I'm going to reread the whole series in the next couple of days, to appreciate the ending even more. I almost feel like not reading the last chapter, y'know.. but it can't be helped, every good thing must come to an end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lightysnake (May 11, 2013)

Everyone...
Volume 30 part 1 He call him out around here

Volume 30 Part 2  He call him out around here

My pleasure to have finished this one for you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (May 11, 2013)

And it's appreciated brother, thanks for the work you've put into it.

I'll read the ending next week, after I've finished rereading the series


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the great work. Been a great ride. 

*goes reading*


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2013)

Ahhh, I really liked that ending. Realizing that Manji had taken Anotsu's arm for himself was pretty wild. Also Rin's great granddaughter is cute as hell, I'd like to see her and Manji's misadventures in the Meiji era.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 11, 2013)

Did anyone notice the Rurouni Kenshin reference?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> Did anyone notice the Rurouni Kenshin reference?



Missed it. Where?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 11, 2013)

Manji: Met a group like the Itto-Ryu in Kyoto.

In the Meiji...wonder who that mighta been


----------



## hellosquared (May 11, 2013)

Does Manji feel redeemed? He should have stayed!


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 12, 2013)

not necessarily a kenshin reference, since the shinsengumi were real and during that time. that'd be interesting to see a side story with manji up against them. 

man, been with this just out of highschool, and after so many years. it's been a ride, and i've enjoyed it the entire way(even the prison arc). cheers to samura~


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 12, 2013)

I read the raw on Christmas Day when it was released, but nonetheless the ending was beautiful.

Any news on Samura's new manga? Afaik it's debuting later this year and 'later' was from Christmas-ish.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 12, 2013)

Iijyanaika said:


> not necessarily a kenshin reference, since the shinsengumi were real and during that time. that'd be interesting to see a side story with manji up against them.
> 
> man, been with this just out of highschool, and after so many years. it's been a ride, and i've enjoyed it the entire way(even the prison arc). cheers to samura~



Manji was actually in the Meiji period, a good time after the Shogunate abolition. Plus, Manji would have no reason to compare them to the Itto-Ryu...a group in Kyoto likenedto Itto-Ryu during the Meiji restoration...seems a bit too coincidental.

If anyone is interested, I'd be fine doing any of Samura's new stuff if someone would like to translate it.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 12, 2013)

That was a surprisingly sad ending, even for a series like this. I'm mainly thinking about Manji and Rin -- I always got the sense that, one way or another, they would be together at the end. (Whether they would die or wander off somewhere, travelling, etc.) The way they just went their separate ways after all they had been through together was really depressing. I can't understand why Rin forced herself to leave Manji, especially when she's seemingly so distressed by it. Even though her revenge is over, it shouldn't mean that her relationship with Manji also has to end.


----------



## αshɘs (May 13, 2013)

Yes, it had this continuing adventure feel to it at the end, which is usually something positive, but in context of Rin and Manji it was sad. Btw wasn't the old lady supposed to free Manji from the kessen-chu? I recall them making a deal at the beginning 



Jon Stark said:


> I read the raw on Christmas Day when it was released, but nonetheless the ending was beautiful.
> 
> Any news on Samura's new manga? Afaik it's debuting later this year and 'later' was from Christmas-ish.



it is supposed have debuted this month, on the 8th



he's also making another ongoing series atm


----------



## Lightysnake (May 13, 2013)

The deal was 1000 evil men for freedom. Manji hadn't hit the goal


----------



## Ice Cream (May 13, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> That was a surprisingly sad ending, even for a series like this. I'm mainly thinking about Manji and Rin -- I always got the sense that, one way or another, they would be together at the end.




You know what's sad?

Rin being with a man who couldn't age or die while she experiences the joys of human mortality.

It's good that she moved on with her life.

I still dislike worms and the old woman not being fully explained but I guess some things have to remain a mystery.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 13, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> You know what's sad?
> 
> Rin being with a man who couldn't age or die while she experiences the joys of human mortality.
> 
> ...



I think that would be sad too, but I have to wonder what would be preferable -- spending more years with the person you care for, while facing the painful gap between your own mortality and their immortality, or simply never seeing them again, even though they're probably the person that you're closest to at that point. I don't think it's a situation with a simple answer, but personally I would have found the ending less depressing if Rin had chosen the first option. I got the sense that she didn't want to be some sort of burden for Manji, and that she wanted him to go on and help other people who were in terrible situations, but I think they could have found a way to stay close to one another without hindering Manji's objectives. 

I'm also curious about how Manji himself felt about all this -- we just saw him walking away, and we didn't get a real sense of his feelings about the matter.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 13, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> I think that would be sad too, but I have to wonder what would be preferable -- spending more years with the person you care for, while facing the painful gap between your own mortality and their immortality, or simply never seeing them again, even though they're probably the person that you're closest to at that point. I don't think it's a situation with a simple answer, but personally I would have found the ending less depressing if Rin had chosen the first option. I got the sense that she didn't want to be some sort of burden for Manji, and that she wanted him to go on and help other people who were in terrible situations, but I think they could have found a way to stay close to one another without hindering Manji's objectives.
> 
> I'm also curious about how Manji himself felt about all this -- we just saw him walking away, and we didn't get a real sense of his feelings about the matter.




You're right, there isn't a simple answer but I think that she made the best choice.

If only Manji and Rin hooked up at least once before going their separate ways. :/


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 14, 2013)

Is it just me, or is chapter 192 missing?

All of a sudden, Habaki and Anotsu are fighting in the snow, and I don't see Manji and that big  guy anywhere.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 14, 2013)

Ashes said everything on the subject.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 17, 2013)

Wait, I'm confused about something. Was Anotsu dead at the end? Also, who was the old guy that Giichi saw in the hut?



Deathbringerpt said:


> Missed it. Where?



Basically the policeman telling Manji that he can't wear swords anymore because of the sword prohibition. Kenshin had someone say that to him in the first chapter.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 17, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> Wait, I'm confused about something. Was Anotsu dead at the end? Also, who was the old guy that Giichi saw in the hut?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the policeman telling Manji that he can't wear swords anymore because of the sword prohibition. Kenshin had someone say that to him in the first chapter.



I think Anotsu was alive at the end. If he STAYED alive...well, who knows. Of course, it could be Rin killed him at the end and the last bit was a reference to the Analects. The old guy in the hut was Sosuke Abayama, the former second of the Itto-Ryu.

The reference I believe was the 'Itto-Ryu like group in Kyoto'...which sounds like the Juppon-Gatana


----------



## gumby2ms (May 18, 2013)

i had thought of the one way for the happy ending. rin takes upon the worms, knowing her she takes pill before she jumps manji. then she is stuck physically a virgin forever.


----------



## abcdefgh (May 19, 2013)

I got confused on something ... In the last chapter an offcial wants to confiscate Manji's swords, isn't that   ? Wasn't the story suppossed to be set at 1770s ?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 19, 2013)

Did we miss the '80 years later' thing?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 25, 2019)

Oh my.


----------

